# How To View Multisession CD's In Win XP ????????!!!!!!!!



## melloowmel (Aug 14, 2004)

Does any one know how to view multisession cd's in XP?It's wierd but ,for the life of me I can't view my sessions xcept the last burned session.
In 98 I could do it with ease but XP seems hell bent on not letting me view all the sessions. Ofcourse by Viewing I mean using Just XP & not with a third party software.
Could anyone shed some light on what the problem seems to be?
Thanks.


----------



## alib_i (Aug 15, 2004)

something like this happened to me tooo.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5260


----------



## lavan_joy (Aug 16, 2004)

Put the cd in CD burner.
Then open the cd(click the cd drive letter) with nero burning rom (not with nero express) 

after that open the cd, u can see the files.

U use this when i get the problems.


----------



## melloowmel (Aug 17, 2004)

But how does one acess the files?? Surely u can't acess the diles using nero!!!!


----------



## melloowmel (Aug 17, 2004)

*A Solution At Last !!!*

Hello chaps!!! 

Here is a third party Solution for this whole mess.
Get a shareware proggie called  CD&DVD Analyze. You can get it here:

*www.download.com/3001-2140-10295850.html

This fellow does the job neatly. It can read all ur sessions on CD's burnt at different speeds, using a CD ROM / CD-RW Drive. Only restriction being that u can't directly acess the files. To acess files individually u gotta save the file to a location on the Hard disk & then acess it. There is a floppy icon in the program interface window which is used to save the selected files to a location of ur choice.

If anyone wants any further assistance with the proggies usage feel free to mail me at:  hotjim99@yahoo.com  ...(It has a 30 usage limitation)


----------



## vinaypatel (Jul 13, 2005)

use the nero version 6.0 that provide facility of imagedrive 

==> create image by following step

run nero express 
select option of copy disc
select sorce drive as ur drive
select dest drive as image recorder 
burn cd 

it ask for name of file provide name where more then ur disk space is available

then go to control panel 

select nero image drive

enable one drive

then select ur image and on right click select the option of image  drive and enjoy............


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

Cant we do this without using a 3rd party software?

It needed just a few clicks in Win 98.


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 13, 2005)

It is not that you can't view multisession CDs in XP.............

You might have started new multisession on a multisessioned disk............. You should choose to continue multission or append multisession.....

Which Burning Software r u usin'??


----------



## Thor (Jul 13, 2005)

I suffered from this probblem too!
Win Xp used to read Multisession discs fine, suddenly one fine day it stopped! I used Isobuster to get around the problem [find it in older digit dvd]. Its the best. However later I reinstalled Xp and the problem was no more. So definitely its not Hardware related . Till now I have'nt been Re-Struck.!


----------



## mukul (Jul 19, 2005)

USE ISOBUSTER 
works 100 % 

and remember always to CONYINUE MULTISESSION  for a multisession disk


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 19, 2005)

In multi session you always read the last session. That is how it was designed. If you added a new file it will add that to the data already on the disk and write out a new directory which is why you read old directory on the cd and add files to it. If you added a new file with the same name as an old one it replaces it in the new directory it writes ot the disk. So you loose access to the old file unless you run a multi-session activator program.
Nero has a program on its web site to let you access old sessions on the CD. 

Now if you did this with a DVD you have mega problems. Not only does various xp versions have bugs but their fixes causes even moe problems. and then you get to the 4 gig bug... If you write the last session and it crosses 4 gigs you loose all your new sessions and get stuck with the 1st session you wrote to the disk. DVD's dont have multi-session anyway  But you can sort of do the same thing they call multi-session on CD's. Which is just different tracks in Music lingo since each music track is a session itself.


----------



## bikram_singhy (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: How To View Multisession CD's In Win XP ??  SOLUTION*

HI...

Windows XP does not support Viewing Multisession CDs as it used to b in windows 98.....

but there is a solution from Nero itself....

they have a multisession reader driver for XP....

Get it from here

*ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/Multimounter_for_Win9.x_2K_XP.html

after installing it and rebooting ur XP .... U will now b able to Read multisession CDs....

No need to load and use any other softwares just the multisession reader drivers... thats all...

Hope this helps all...


Bikram......


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 1, 2006)

I have read somewhere about a registry tweak to achieve this, but unfortunately I have completely forgotten where I have seen.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 1, 2006)

u can use isobuster pro. it is robust program to handle any file type.also u can extract files with errors on it


----------



## Akshay (Jun 2, 2006)

I am facing the same prb.. Even nero express does not recognise the multi
session disk. I have tried reading a multi session cd in diff. comps bt have
faced the same prb...

Downloading the nero tool posted here... hope it works..


----------



## E.T. (Jun 2, 2006)

I too face the same problem but only with dvds. When I started a multi session dvd it worked fine. after the second session the contents of the first session are no longer visible. However nero clearly shows the total space occupied. Will closing the disk show all its content?


----------



## Akshay (Jun 2, 2006)

The nero tool workd for me... thnx bikram


----------



## bikram_singhy (Jun 5, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> The nero tool workd for me... thnx bikram




U R WELCOME ANYTIME  

It always feel good to help some and make things work


----------



## vignesh (Jun 5, 2006)

You can just use Xp`s default cd burner ... all dvds/cds created are multisession.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: How To View Multisession CD's In Win XP ??  SOLUTION*



			
				bikram_singhy said:
			
		

> HI...
> 
> Windows XP does not support Viewing Multisession CDs as it used to b in windows 98.....
> 
> ...



tHIS ONE WORKS. mY PROPERTIES WINDOW IS SHOWING VOLUMES TAB AND WE CAN SELECT THE VARIOUS SESSIONS.


----------



## Shinx (Jun 6, 2006)

Nero multimounter is n solut'n. This software is originally located at nero ftp site.U can download this from here=>ftp://ftp9.nero.com/attach/Multimounter_2k_xp.zip


----------



## forkart (Jun 17, 2006)

I use magiciso to view multisession cd in winxp. It is also a great iso creator.
*www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-overview.htm


----------



## speedyuk (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How To View Multisession CD's In Win XP ??  SOLUTION*



bikram_singhy said:


> HI...
> 
> Windows XP does not support Viewing Multisession CDs as it used to b in windows 98.....
> 
> ...


ANY HELP WITH THIS PROGRAM I CANT LOCATE IT
OR IF YOU HAVE IT CAN YOU SEND ME IT 
THANKZ


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 28, 2008)

+ IsoBustor...
Simply the best in its category...
*www.isobuster.com/isobusterdownload.php


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

A couple of days, and this thread can have a two-year-bump anniversary...


----------

